# Good places to volunteer in the Southern California (Los Angeles County) area?



## bellvillamor

I'm in the Whittier area of Southern California and am not a native here (i'm from South Florida originally) and lately have been trying to find shelters, rescue organizations, animal refuges or vets to volunteer for. I have some free time with the summer coming and REALLY want to find a couple of places where I can offer my help to animals for some hours. Any suggestions?


----------



## grrawritsjordi

There is a shelter where I volunteered in LA. It is called sante d'or. It is located in east LA in atwater village. I am absolutely in love with them. It is such a great organization.


----------



## grrawritsjordi

However, checking the distance it is about 28 miles from you and right now it would take you an hour to get there. I sure do not miss LA traffic. Haha.


----------

